# ADSFR



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

how many p'cola teams are fishing the ADSFR this weekend?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck Shane. Give'm the Bizness,Class of 23 of course.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks dan. i have a weird feeling about thisone for some reason.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we'll be there, leaving out Thur mid morning.......hopefully.....


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are in.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck guys. I'll be following along with the results on line. I hope a Pensacola team wins the boat for once to prove there is no alabama good ole boy system in effect over there.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I'm in this year, my fishing partner won that 19' McKee a couple years ago.(nothing rigged I live in MS).We're leaving out Thursday. Tight Lines, Big Fish and Much Fun.


----------

